# First Ride today....Gawd im unfit !!



## ozthecoz (10 Aug 2009)

Well i had my first ride today and realised just how unfit i am lol.

Spent the morning playing on the drive and up and down the road clipping in and out of my SPD pedals - thought i had it sussed ........

Had lunch, got changed, jumped on the bike headed out the drive and my computer ejected itself from the handlebars so i naturally stopped to pick it up - thats when it suddenly dawned on me that me and the bike were one - TIMBER - over i went, straight down, about 5 yrds from the front door . No damage done though other than a bruised ego and being constantly reminded about it by my son who was watching from inside.

Anyway - went out again on a planned 5 mile round circuit and turned back after 1.5 miles , The smallest of inclines felt like the alps and caused me to stop and rest for a couple of minutes and i am truly shocked by the attitude of some drivers out there - still thats 3 miles more than i have done in 25 years and despite the throbbing legs, heaving lungs and pouring sweat i cant wait for wednesday when ill be going back out again - may even do the full circuit this time lol.

Dave


----------



## trustysteed (10 Aug 2009)

in a week, you'll be doing 5 miles easy! just need to get your 'sea' legs!


----------



## HLaB (10 Aug 2009)

Every body has to start somewhere Dave, congratulations on taking that first step ride


----------



## ACS (10 Aug 2009)

Dave

Welcome and on your next ride out will feel and little better and before you realise single figures will be double and you will then begin your love / hate relationship with hills and then cake. Once you start including cake stops on your training routes there is no hope, you like many others will be an addict. Its chuffin' great


----------



## addictfreak (10 Aug 2009)

Easy does it to start, then the worlds your oyster!


----------



## Jonathan M (10 Aug 2009)

I'm returning to biking after a 6 month lay off - doesn't sound much but there has been a little bit of brain surgery in the middle LOL!!!!!

Did 11miles yesterday in a Bikewise organised ride, all sorts of abilities present, I was naturally paced by my 8 year old on his 5 speed bike, little bugger still managed all the climbs, so naturally I couldn't get off could I? I've found riding with him good, it means I have to take things nice & steady & ride alongside or behind him.

Take it easy, it will come to you. Keep it up, don't get despondent, you'll find that cycling improves fitness quite quickly if you ride regularly.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Aug 2009)

Well done on the riding Dave.

A 'clipless moment' too, bonus - you are not alone!!!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2009)

Hello Oz, a lot of us have been there mate. Took up cycling again after an 18 year break. Easy I thought... yeah right, 1 and half miles & I had to rest up for 20 minutes face as red as a beetroot. 3 years later, last Saturday I did my 5th 100miler of the year.. so keep it up.. it does get easier... and more fun...


----------



## Hollyhillian (10 Aug 2009)

Hi

Keep it up and you'll be amazed at how much fitter you become.

Everyone starts thinking their head ,chest and legs are all going to explode( well I did ) but after a week or so of regular trips out you'll surprise yourself.

Good luck and beware the pedals. ( I have the bruises as we speak )

Ian


----------



## lukesdad (10 Aug 2009)

First step was getting on the bike after 25 years.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Aug 2009)

Good on ya Dave 
Trust me it WILL get easier  Start small and gradually add distance - speed increase will come natrually. 

Keep up the good work


----------



## ozthecoz (10 Aug 2009)

Cheers for the words of encouragement peeps 

from little acorns and all that and the most importanat thing is I enjoyed it 

Scary thing is, back in the day (a long long long time ago) i was doing 80 miles a day - touring round Buxton and the like


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2009)

You'll be back putting the miles on soon enough. Just aim for the plus 10% and you'll be there.


----------



## timmcp (10 Aug 2009)

Well done Oz, everybody is correct it does get easier!

I only started riding again a few weeks ago and I am really enjoying, cant say I did the first few rides, muscles were sore the following morning, I am sure I had sat on something sharp because I was bum sore as well. Just come back from an evening ride and feel refreshed to be honest.


----------



## purplepolly (10 Aug 2009)

ozthecoz said:


> thats when it suddenly dawned on me that me and the bike were one - TIMBER - over i went, straight down, about 5 yrds from the front door . No damage done though other than a bruised ego and being constantly reminded about it by my son who was watching from inside.



Tell him you were just practising falling off in a safe environment.


----------



## peanut (10 Aug 2009)

well done Dave.
it really does get better. Don't avoid the hilly bits, they might hurt but they'll speed up the process of getting stronger and fitter quicker.


----------



## NormanD (10 Aug 2009)

welcome to the lost dignity family, from now on all clipless moments won't phase you at all ... it does get addictive and the more miles you cover the better it is on the body

A good pointer is ride and rest with rest being important too 

enjoy
Norm


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Aug 2009)

NormanD said:


> it does get addictive and the more miles you cover the better it is on the body
> 
> Norm




Norm are you talking about the "clipless moments" or the cycling ? 

Simon (c-less)


----------



## Banjo (11 Aug 2009)

I was as unfit as you 6 months ago,keep at it and it gets easier quickly.I have been riding for 6 months and still havent built up the courage to try SPD pedals.They will have to be the next challenge for me.

Good luck


----------



## Wheeledweenie (11 Aug 2009)

I started by going three miles to the nearest station and now I do 100 miles a week. Keep at it, let yourself rest when you need to and think how fit you'll be in a few weeks.


----------



## montydruitt (11 Aug 2009)

Dave,

I'm about a week in front of you!

Just started back again and have ridden on alternative days so far. It's a 4.5 mile circuit and im just starting to get up the hilly bits easier. Did two on my MTB and 2 on my road bike. Averaging over 12 mph on the road bike now so i'm pleased! This morning was the first time with my SPD cleats and almost had one of the moments too!

I'm measuring my rides with Mapmyride.com so I can see the 'improvement'!


----------



## ACS (11 Aug 2009)

Why not join the Cycle Chat team on http://cyclogs.org/ and see how others are doing. Don't be phased by the great mile munchers even they started somewhere.


----------



## NormanD (13 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> Norm are you talking about the "clipless moments" or the cycling ?
> 
> Simon (c-less)



Both mate, I've now learned the footballers way of falling off .... with grace and a cannon shell to the chest ... make the falling look more dramatic lol

Norm


----------



## jethro10 (13 Aug 2009)

I'm 48 and off a bike for close on 20 years.
About April I did 3-4 mile and couldn't walk properly the next day.

Last weekend, 4 months later, I did 27 miles, mixed off and on road.
The next day, I mixed concrete for 2 hours by hand.
An amazing difference for me.

J


----------



## mr Mag00 (13 Aug 2009)

well done you!


----------



## RonW (13 Aug 2009)

Glad it's not just me. 

Having just bought an oldish but nice road bike it dawned on me that I hadn't been on a bike for more than a mile since the early 1990s. This thought came to me as I struggled to get up the first minor hill on my 15 minute route. Thought one was quickly followed by thought two - why did I buy a bike with a 12-23 cassette? Then thought three - I hope nobody sees me pushing this up the hill.

Ah, to be young and stupid again.


----------



## Jane Smart (15 Aug 2009)

HLaB said:


> Every body has to start somewhere Dave, congratulations on taking that first step ride



Here here  well said


----------



## zacklaws (15 Aug 2009)

Keep the effort up and it soon comes, record everything you do, and watch the progress. Remember its about beating yourself and no one else. Don't worry about the bike, its the same one everyday that you'll be riding, the improvement needs to come from yourself and not the bike.

Hills I would have to stop on 12 months ago at least 4 times, I can now crawl up non stop.

As for your clipless moment I did same, steep hill, hot day, took my hat off to hang on handlebars, dropped hat, stopped dead and bent down to pick hat up and realised too late I was part of the bike. Nice soft landing though on my two bananas in my back pocket.


----------



## colly (15 Aug 2009)

Good going Oz.

I got back on a bike again after something like 28 years and I found it hard going to be sure. 

The rewards outweigh the pain by a massive margin.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (15 Aug 2009)

keep going dave. pleased to see you weren't put off. i can now do 100 miles in a day, but when i came back to cycling three and some years ago, i had to use my mountain bike as i struggled with the gearing on the roadie.

keep up the enthusiasm and you'll be raising the milage of your rides before you know it.

if you live less than ten miles from where you work, why not try commuting by bike, a couple of times a week to start with.


----------



## Jonathan M (16 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> well done Dave.
> it really does get better. Don't avoid the hilly bits, they might hurt but they'll speed up the process of getting stronger and fitter quicker.



Yeah, this is the "what doesn't kill you only makes you fitter" principle isn't it?? Works well once some base fitness is there.


----------



## Browser (16 Aug 2009)

peanut said:


> Don't avoid the hilly bits,



Wot if you live in the Fens?  

Keep it up sir, then you can be like areformed smoker, castigating and berating those around you for not getting any exercise!


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Aug 2009)

You say you've cycled before, so stop me if you've heard this, but three tips for newbies:

1) Get your saddle height right. Your leg should *just* break at the knee with your heel on the pedal at the bottom of its turn.
2) Pump your tyres up as hard as you can. When you think they're really hard, keep pumping. Feel the tyres of a serious racer next time you're out. That's what hard feels like. Soft tyres sap your energy and invite punctures.
3) Gear lower, pedal faster.


----------



## Bayerd (5 Sep 2009)

I started cycling again after a 20 year lay off on the 11th August. My first ride was very similar to yours. One 200yd hill and my legs and lungs were really burning.

It's true what the guys say, it doesn't take long to see improvement. I completed my first 10 miler (first 5 downhill with the wind, last 5 uphill against it) this morning and have lost nearly a stone in weight.

One question for the more experienced, during the last mile I could feel my right calf start to tighten like I was going to get cramp and it's still twitching now an hour later. How do I prevent this so that I can gradually go further?


----------



## Globalti (5 Sep 2009)

You might actually be overdoing it on cold muscles - make sure you have really warmed up before opening the throttle. A few minutes standing on tip-toe to stretch those calves might helps as cyclists have very inflexible calves.

I live at the foot of a hill and have torn muscles by setting off fast up the hill cold. It takes a few days for the muscle to repair itself; you might feel some soreness and stiffness, so take it easy and remember that the rest in between the rides is as important as the actual riding.


----------



## peanut (5 Sep 2009)

Bayerd said:


> One question for the more experienced, during the last mile I could feel my right calf start to tighten like I was going to get cramp and it's still twitching now an hour later. How do I prevent this so that I can gradually go further?



You can't really prevent this or cramp . Its a natural result of the intense effort you are forcing your muscles and ligaments to do after 20 year layoff. it will probably lessen after a few months when your muscles have got stronger.

Make sure you are not cycling every day or your body will not get the opportunity for recovery and to build the new muscle and ligaments.

Its good to do some simple leg stretches after the ride takes 30 seconds or so and should prevent cramps in the calves.

edit: cross-posted with RR


----------



## jasonmccullum (5 Sep 2009)

well done... i remember it well...it was only 2 weeks ago

i started with a 4 mile ride including large hills both up and now and the first time i finished i was very red, dry throat and knackered. 

i now ride 9-10 miles a day 5 days a week and can feel the difference. thinking about the L2B next year.......


----------



## Bayerd (5 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll start to do some stretches before getting on the bike as I like to ride first thing after I've got up. I'll also try to resist the urge to do too much too soon.

Incidentally, does anyone know if there is any difference from a getting fit point of view between say doing 5 miles everyday as opposed to 10 miles every two days?

I apologise if I'm starting to post frequent answers, feel free to just point me in the right direction.....


----------



## Cubist (5 Sep 2009)

Bayerd said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll start to do some stretches before getting on the bike as I like to ride first thing after I've got up. I'll also try to resist the urge to do too much too soon.
> 
> Incidentally, does anyone know if there is any difference from a getting fit point of view between say doing 5 miles everyday as opposed to 10 miles every two days?
> 
> I apologise if I'm starting to post frequent answers, feel free to just point me in the right direction.....



Build up gently. I'm no expert, but there are some gentle rides around Colne Valley, despite its reputation!You are in great territory to be able to vary your ride. You could do the towpath to Slawit and back one day, then Milnsbridge the next time, and so on. Try some climbing (Wessenden Valley is long but progressive in terms of climbing required), and a simple answer is turn round when you think you've had enough! Clocking distance without hurting yourself should be the aim, so yes, maybe 10 miles with a day off then 11 and so on. Once you can do that,start to up the ante and push yourself a bit.


----------



## Bayerd (5 Sep 2009)

Cubist said:


> Build up gently. I'm no expert, but there are some gentle rides around Colne Valley, despite its reputation!You are in great territory to be able to vary your ride. You could do the towpath to Slawit and back one day, then Milnsbridge the next time, and so on. Try some climbing (Wessenden Valley is long but progressive in terms of climbing required), and a simple answer is *turn round when you think you've had enough!* Clocking distance without hurting yourself should be the aim, so yes, maybe 10 miles with a day off then 11 and so on. Once you can do that,start to up the ante and push yourself a bit.



That's my mentality when trying to get up Standedge. I normally get as far as the Hey Green turn off and can do that alright. This last week or so , the wind has picked up enough to stop me going further. I'd like to get as far as the Carriage House and down Mount Road, but I'm not quite there yet....


----------



## Cubist (5 Sep 2009)

I may have missed this, but what are you riding? Reason I ask is that you can find some testing routes with shorter and far less intimidating hills that the A62 out west.


----------



## Randochap (5 Sep 2009)

Excellent! Take it easy, give your body time to adapt (that means guiltless "horizontal training").

Set yourself a goal, such as a "century" or randonnee, next year. You'll be surprised how fast you can progress, if you train smart.


----------



## GrasB (5 Sep 2009)

Congrats guys & try to keep it going steadily as the weather closes in for the winter.  

Another thing, if you're starting out riding, it may well be worth going to a gym & just doing a 3 or 4 half hour stints on an exercise bike at low leg loads. This will build up some muscle but mainly it'll get your leg muscles properly coordinated for the peddle motion when cycling. Muscle cordination is why people say that over arm pull-ups put more stress on your arms than underarm, they're not it's just you to motions which build muscle coordination for underarm variants.


----------



## postman (5 Sep 2009)

I am in your club at the moment.Went on holiday in Aug.Ate like a pig for the week.

Then the wife and youngest went away for another week with church.And i could not get out due to looking after the other daughter.And i have also had a few beers recently.I cannot motivate myself to get out.I feel like a blob.And i have put on a good few pounds.
I hate it.


----------



## MarkF (6 Sep 2009)

Postman, I too have been on a beer marathon, 2 weeks with a bad knee merged into another 3 weeks partying with my cousin over from Oz, that merged in 2 weeks on holiday When I got back, I thought about the bike for 6 days, some days I got as far the garage to look at it, it's hard to pick up easily when 50 is fast approaching, only yesterday did I ride it, today I ache but feel ace, can't wait to get out this afternoon!

Back to Dave, you sounded just like me 4 years ago, it took me a good month of refusing to quit to get to grips with cycling. I never noticed a gradual improvement, although there must have been one, one day I just zoomed up a hill I'd always struggled with, just like that, it was thrilling, there's been no stopping me since. 

My first trip was to the post office, a mile away, I did not know how I'd ever get home Next week sees me doing Hull - Fakenham and I have Calais to Barcelona planned for the spring, stick with it


----------



## montydruitt (10 Sep 2009)

I had 6 days off from cycling last week and have really benefitted from it. It's like my body need a few days to recover (been cycling for just over a month and was out 5 out of 7 days). My last two rides have been pretty good and my average speed, despite tackling more inclines, is increasing.


----------



## Marko62 (11 Sep 2009)

It will all come as many have said. 

In my case i'm a bloke aged 47 5'10, 157 lb. Had a kidney transplant in June 2005 and was repeatedly told that I need to get some form of exercise so after a few false starts due to my body being unable to take the stress of anything other than a moderate walk, I settled on cycling.

Feb 2008 bought a heavy £200 hybrid (didn't know owt about bikes at the time). First time out and around a couple of blocks I was knackered and was seriously regretting buying a bike but nevertheless I rode on as they say. 

March 2008 I bought a Focus road bike, the bug had bit.

Over the next few weeks I slowly built up my mileage riding flatish 6mile then 10 then 20 mile rides. Any hills killed me so I avoided them. Over the summer I continued to slowly up my mileage until I managed a very knackering 50 miles, a great milestone for me.

End of 2008 I set myself a few goals and that was the participate in a couple of sportives over 2009, so entered a localish sportive, the Cheshire Cat.

March 2009 rode the 66 mile Cheshire cat. Managed the distance but not the hills. Walked up every one of them. I swore many many times during the Cat that I would never ever ride anything like this again. After the CC I sought out all the hills in my area and improved because just a couple of days after saying NEVER AGAIN I promised to myself that I would conquer the 'Cat'...... one day.....

July 2009 re-rode the CC with a pal and completed all the rides bar the last few yards of Macc forrest. Well chuffed but next year I AM NOT going to walk up any of the hills.

Since then I've riden the 85 miles of the Liverpool Chester Liverpool sportive and last week rode my first 100 miles in the Manchester 100 in 5hrs 51min. 

I am only saying this to show by example that even the most unfit person who has major health problems can participate in activities that at one point seemed impossible..


----------



## Bayerd (11 Sep 2009)

Cubist said:


> I may have missed this, but what are you riding? Reason I ask is that you can find some testing routes with shorter and far less intimidating hills that the A62 out west.



I am currently riding what I believe to be a cheap mtb that was donated by my bro-in-law.

As my current aim is to build fitness and lose weight I don't suppose it really matters what I'm riding as long as I'm knackered at the end of the ride.

Today I managed to go as far as the Carriage House and then went back down Mount Road. For those that don't know the area that's a steady climb of 500ft over 2.2 miles. That may not seem like much to many of you, however I have now been riding for a month after 20 years off and I've got to say I'm pretty pleased with myself .

Next goal Huddersfield n back in the morning...


----------



## Backache (11 Sep 2009)

I've being cycling intermittently for around five or six years now. I really enjoy it but with my power to weight ratio heavily balanced towards the latter still find myself walking the hills.


----------



## scots_lass (11 Sep 2009)

Marko62 said:


> I am only saying this to show by example that even the most unfit person who has major health problems can participate in activities that at one point seemed impossible..



Well done Marko! Slow and steady wins the race. Onwards and upwards now (literally!).


----------



## sooperb (12 Sep 2009)

I've bought the bike, now I have to work out how to manage the gears! As a young thing I had a bike with a whole 3 gears. Last year I bought a folding bike that had six. The folding bike has not been a success and has spent most of its time folded, not a good start.

This week I bought a hybrid and it is proudly installed in my garage. Now the fun starts, it has lots of gears and I have no idea how or when to change up/down etc. I have searched via google and read up on how the gearing works (I sort of think I understand the principle!) but picture if you will, there I am on the bike, I start off, lever on the left says 1 as does lever on the right. It's very slack and I know I need to shift up (see, learning the lingo already lol) err, what next? Do I shift up with the right, if so, how high can I go with the left still on one? 

My plan is to ride to the gym ho ho, roughly 7 miles. I'm taking bets, will I be too knackered for yoga by the time I get there, will I get there (I don't think there are any hills along the way but there are sure to be inclines that you just don't notice in the car). Then of course I have to cycle home afterwards. Unrealistic? Almost certainly, I usually bite off more than I can chew lol.


----------



## sooperb (13 Sep 2009)

I have googled, there is lots of information out there 

Funny though, I came across a link to a site I found last year, the guy was a real cycle buff and came across as a really nice chap. I spent the best part of an afternoon reading archives and exploring his site. When I tried to find the latest entry, I was gutted to discover that he had died earlier in the year. His name was Sheldon "Shifty" Brown, I don't know if I am allowed to post a link but here goes: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/home.html

I really admired him, his ethics and the fact that he was a real family man too. I felt a real sense of loss, surprising as I had only just found his site. He really he knew his stuff, the site is still there with all the links, advice, technical stuff and photo gallery, really worth a look.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (14 Sep 2009)

sooperb said:


> I have googled, there is lots of information out there
> 
> Funny though, I came across a link to a site I found last year, the guy was a real cycle buff and came across as a really nice chap. I spent the best part of an afternoon reading archives and exploring his site. When I tried to find the latest entry, I was gutted to discover that he had died earlier in the year. His name was Sheldon "Shifty" Brown, I don't know if I am allowed to post a link but here goes: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/home.html
> 
> I really admired him, his ethics and the fact that he was a real family man too. I felt a real sense of loss, surprising as I had only just found his site. He really he knew his stuff, the site is still there with all the links, advice, technical stuff and photo gallery, really worth a look.


Hi Sooperb, glad to see you found and enjoyed Sheldon. He is generally very highly revered round these parts, and is often quoted as a source of wisdom.

For what it's worth, with your gearing question, I'll explain how I generally work it. I'm on a mountain bike with 24 gears (3 front x 8 back) so my situation might not directly match yours (the ratios are bound to be different in any case) but it might give you a bit of help.

So I will usually start off with the left hand on 2, right hand on 3 or 4. Those are comfortable starting gears for me and enable me to get to a reasonable speed before I feel the need to shift. For most normal flattish riding, I tend to leave the left on 2, and run between 3 and 6 on the right.

If 2-6 feels too light (normally if I'm going slightly downhill or have a tailwind) I'll either go to 2-7 (if I can see it won't be for long) or shift up onto 3 on the left hand: big ring at the front, and then use 6, 7 and 8 at the back.

For hills, or if 2-3 is too much of a "grind", I'll drop the left hand down to 1 (small ring at the front), and then use 1-4 at the back.

One thing you'll notice is that I tend to use a limited range on the right hand, depending on what I'm using on the left; so with 1 on the left, I run 1-4 at the right, 2 on the left gives me 3-7 at the right and 3 on the left I limit myself to 6-8 at the right.

This is to avoid "cross chaining": having the chain going too far across the blocks of gears puts extra stress on it and can wear it out quicker.

There's no real right or wrong way to do it - so long as you avoid cross chaining - but the idea is to use the gears to keep your legs going round at a speed that's comfortable for you. Turning the pedals fast in a low(er) gear is often called "spinning", pushing a high, heavy gear is known as "grinding". The former is, I think, good for working out your heart and lungs, the latter is good for strengthening your legs. You're generally recommended to be running at about 80-100 rpm at the pedals, but some are more comfortable outside that range. I tend to naturally work at about 90-95 rpm.


----------

